# How do I stop the Uber rider app from auto updating?



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I want to see where other drivers are because the "8 nearest" isn't really accurate and is almost useless. There are so many drivers that it will show no one being near when there is actually someone 3 blocks away.

I downloaded an old version and it works at first but then it seems to auto-update itself to a newer version back to only displaying 8 cars. I have "do not auto update apps" selected and there is not a check by "auto-update" in Google Play for the Uber rider app.

What am I missing here?

Also isn't it ridiculous that we have to play these games just to see where to go. As if I want to sit somewhere for four hours when there are ten other Ubers around me. WHY doesn't Uber just let us see where other drivers are on the driver app? It is ridiculous.


----------

